# Photo auriculata 'Betong Sarawak' plant



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This young plant was nearly dead a several months ago. it was moved to more acidic conditions and is back on the road to recovery.

The photo ias as taken, no doctoring was done.

It has a striking leaf pattern. 

Bill


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

The mythical auriculata returns! Nice set of pics Billy.


----------

